# Trouble with Power Clear Briggs R Tek 141cc



## rdlsz24

I'm messing with my brother in law's Toro Power Clear with Briggs R Tek 141cc two stroke motor. Build date June 2008. Symptoms are it wants to rev very high in idle but when you put it under load and try to throw some snow it bogs and just spits a little bit of snow. I have completely taken the carb apart and cleaned passages with carb cleaner and compressed air and replaced the gaskets. Is there any adjustment to this carb besides the silver limiting screw in the pic below and bending the little tab on the mounting plate to increase butterfly return spring tension? It seems very simple. I guess the next step would be to replace the carb but they are around $100 (part 801396) and if that isn't the problem I will look like a dufus. I did check the compression and it is about 120 psi cold. I did verify I have the linkage hooked up correctly. I have focused mostly on the carb, but is there anything else I could be missing?

Carb looks like this









Rob


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum Rob! I'm not much of a carb guy, but someone will be along who will be able to help you out.


----------



## db9938

Welcome, and did you by chance move the silver screw?

Or, 

Has anyone else touched it before you got a hold of it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Are the symptoms you describe the same as the reason you took it apart to clean or is there any difference in how it runs now compared to before you cleaned it 

I know you said you checked the linkage but maybe when you did the governor you didn't get it back in the same hole it came out of and it's not pulling the throttle open as it needs to when you put it under load.
My best guess.


----------



## rdlsz24

I did notice the screw had been turned in all the way. I tried it like that and turned it out some. And yes the reason I took it apart was because of this issue. After cleaning and reassembling there is no improvement. I thought that at first about the linkage but there is only 1 hole on either end so you can't mess it up

Rob


----------



## 69ariens

Does the governor move freely? Is there any oil seeping out of the out put shaft?


----------



## rdlsz24

The gov does move freely. I thought for sure that was going to be the issue, that it would be hung up on the metal recoil housing. When the motor runs the vane lifts up, closing the butterfly in the carb. Seems backwards to me but from what I have read online that is how it should be. 

How does the motor "know" it's supposed to increase rpms under load? These auto govs confuse me. Give me a throttle lever any day of the week.

I will have to check the output shaft.

Rob


----------



## db9938

Well, the vane works on airflow. If the the demanded throttle position is higher than the prescribed governor position, then it pulls the the throttle open. If on the other hand, it is lower, then the governor relaxes and the throttle closes accordingly. 

I understand your frustration, turn the silver screw in all the way, and back it out one and half turns. It's not going to be right on 3600 rpm, but it will get you in the ball park. The position that was shown in the picture was just shy of self destructing wide open. And unless you have a tach, there is really no way to determine that. 

That type of carb should set into another fixture that those plastic guides allow for the control of the engine. Unless you took the fixture apart, then things should bolt right in.


----------



## rdlsz24

Is the 3600 rpm the max under load? What should idle rpm be? I do have a Tiny Tach I can hook up

Also, how much of a role does the governor return spring play in how these things run? The one on here looks worn out

Rob


----------



## Grunt

Here is a link to a service manual that should help. Carb and governor linkage is on pages 27-29. I hope this helps.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/09_276535TwoCycleSnowEngine.pdf


----------



## Shryp

3600 RPM is the max for most 4 cycle engines. If you look up the specs for your blower on Toro's web site you might find that little 2 stroke turns faster. I was fixing a Toro something or other for someone and found out the little Tecumseh 2 stroke on that was rated for 4400 RPM per Toro.

Toro | Customer Support


----------



## rdlsz24

Got the go ahead from the owner to replace the carb so I will report back in a few days. Also replacing the plastic governor parts for good measure

Rob


----------



## db9938

Can you take some pics of what you have?

If the rest of the machine is as clean as that carb, I can't imagine that dirt build up is an issue.


----------



## rdlsz24

That pic is from eBay. The blower is in pretty good shape but has a lot of hours on it. It's part of a fleet used for a snow removal business. I think this is the last 2 stroke one left. He bought 4 new four strokes in the fall. 

Rob


----------



## MacMcCarthy

db9938 said:


> Well, the vane works on airflow. If the the demanded throttle position is higher than the prescribed governor position, then it pulls the the throttle open. If on the other hand, it is lower, then the governor relaxes and the throttle closes accordingly.
> 
> I understand your frustration, turn the silver screw in all the way, and back it out one and half turns. It's not going to be right on 3600 rpm, but it will get you in the ball park. The position that was shown in the picture was just shy of self destructing wide open. And unless you have a tach, there is really no way to determine that.
> 
> That type of carb should set into another fixture that those plastic guides allow for the control of the engine. Unless you took the fixture apart, then things should bolt right in.


I have the same machine, it starts great runs great but does not seem to throw the snow very far. It idles and the screw (silver in picture) you said to turn in all the way and back out 1.5 turns to achieve 3600 rpms. Mine looked like his, so I turned it in the rpms climbed but I still had a lot of screw left, did you mean or I misunderstood , turn it out all the way then in 1.5 turns? My rpms do not change when I run it into the snow. Maybe the load wasn't heavy enough for it to call for more throttle. It marches across the drive in good shape . When I move the rod moves freely from high idle to the setting or stop by the screw. I hope I make sense. Thank you for your help, my first time on here is Mac


----------



## db9938

MacMcCarthy said:


> I have the same machine, it starts great runs great but does not seem to throw the snow very far. It idles and the screw (silver in picture) you said to turn in all the way and back out 1.5 turns to achieve 3600 rpms. Mine looked like his, so I turned it in the rpms climbed but I still had a lot of screw left, did you mean or I misunderstood , turn it out all the way then in 1.5 turns? My rpms do not change when I run it into the snow. Maybe the load wasn't heavy enough for it to call for more throttle. It marches across the drive in good shape . When I move the rod moves freely from high idle to the setting or stop by the screw. I hope I make sense. Thank you for your help, my first time on here is Mac



Yes, in but don't torque down on it, just so that it collapses the spring and back it out 1.5-ish. You will need a tach to get it to the desired 3600.


----------



## rdlsz24

New oem carb and governor made it run like new. Something about the old carb just wasn't right I guess

Rob


----------

